# Amp Specs, Pics and Guts



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Stumbled across this while looking for info on some Nak amps that cames this way, useful site:

car amplifiers_a


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Most definitely!!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

^Glad someone likes it


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

nice find sir


----------

